
George Hotz is on a hacker crusade against the ‘scam’ of self-driving cars - notlob
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/13/17561484/george-hotz-comma-ai-self-driving-car-scam-diy-kit
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526973).

